# Chyna now a Porn Star Escort



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Chyna now a Porn Star Escort.... Rates Updated*

– Former WWE Women’s Champion Chyna is listed as a Los Angeles Porn Star Escort on the website MyPornStarProvider.

The website says to contact them for rates.


If you want to book Joanie “Chyna” Laurer in her new occupation as porn star escort, her rates have been revealed:

$3500 for hour one,
$1500 for each additional hour,
$10,000 for twenty-four hours or $20,000 for a full weekend with the former WWE Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is it just someone using her name just because she was in a Porno?


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I remember when she was just a pornstar. Yeah...someone send me those links again....


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how she was all depressed over her life and how no one liked her (The Surreal Life when no one wanted her autograph LOLOOLOLLL) but she seems to think being in porn gets people to like her.

She is so pathetic.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

She's going to be one busy lady. A lot of wrestling fans going to give her a go now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TheLadderMatch said:


> She's going to be one busy lady. A lot of wrestling fans going to give her a go now.


Only gay men and lesbians because no straight man wants to fuck a she-man.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

im thinking about paying an escort for their service's this is interesting


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cole Phelps said:


> im thinking about paying an escort for their service's this is interesting


Go for it Cole. Go for the gold.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is she still ripped? I highly doubt it, but I haven't seen her in ages.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep.

Ew, Christ, a no make up picture.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

My dick is petrified of her. I feel sorry for those guys who had to fuck her in her porno. At least they got paid.


----------



## Brethren (Dec 7, 2011)

Xpac never got paid.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

He didn't get paid AND he ended up getting Hep C. Poor guy.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

How did the OP find this out? OP now in battle to explain why he was innocently trawling through prostitute websites.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't let her pay me to fuck her tbh. She's fucking dreadful.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

She might as well be called a Hooker...Because either way she aint never getting back in the wwe now... She has one of the most horrible bodies I ever seen... mess up with alot of Surgery and fake boobs...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

She looks great in this picture tbh, but we all know what she looks like in everyday life


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Props to her, escorting is pretty easy money and I'm sure she'll be charging hefty amounts too.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wonder how much it will cost to get her to come to the uk


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Gross. That is all.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

honestly she's not as bad as she was a few years ago.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

CC91 said:


> She looks great in this picture tbh, but we all know what she looks like in everyday life


Kind of off topic, but I CAN'T FUCKING STAND, one piece outfits. I don't care who's in them, they completely turn me off.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

At least she in't as ripped as she was a decade ago


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is she still ripped? I highly doubt it, but I haven't seen her in ages.*


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Clever girl. She'll make a ton of money.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> honestly she's not as bad as she was a few years ago.


Disagree


----------



## ShimmerFan (Apr 16, 2011)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Kind of off topic, but I CAN'T FUCKING STAND, one piece outfits. I don't care who's in them, they completely turn me off.


I prefer one piece outfits, sexy as all hell. Two piece is a little ******* for my taste.


----------



## ShimmerFan (Apr 16, 2011)

But I would pay for her is she didn't cost much. As long as she keeps her pants on. I'd buy an hour and titty fuck her and cum all over her tits. Then I would wait for by juices to recharge and get some more titty fucking and some blowjob action and cum on her face. That would be about an hour.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

CC91 said:


> She looks great in this picture tbh, but we all know what she looks like in everyday life


And we all know what she's packing.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

CC91 said:


>


References are required? What the hell? :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Cole Phelps said:


> im thinking about paying an escort for their service's this is interesting


If you are into dominatrix than you need to get a hold of Chyna as soon as possibile. You can also talk Wrestling with her so it's a win win situation. What are you waiting for?? What are you waiting for???


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

I heard she can suck a dick like no other.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's because Chyna is a man and knows how he likes it, so he just replicates it.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

Walls said:


> That's because Chyna is a man and knows how he likes it, so he just replicates it.


:lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Sean Waltman in a shoot interview claimed to fuck both Jenna Jameson and Chyna (guys dick must be a tragedy) and he says Chyna sucks better dick than Jenna Jameson. We all know how much dicks have been in Jenna Jamison's mouth so that's quite the compliment.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Out of all the women in wrestling to do porn , why god why.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel sorry for any guy who finds Chyna attractive enough in 2011 to actually pay to be with her.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Honestly id fuck her just for the fact that it would be a kinda funny story. Also since i paid for her time, make that bitch tell me wrestling stories.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

She'll earn a fair amount, fair play. Wonder if she made her parents proud 8*D


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

She's pretty hideous, but it's not like she's Missy Hyatt or anything.











If I had cancer I'd have a three way with them both, just to hasten my road to death.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Chyna is the man.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Chyna had made some improvments to her body...but still, IDK who would want to spend money on that.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

$3500 for hour one, $1500 for each additional hour, $10,000 for twenty-four hours or $20,000 for a full weekend with the former WWE Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If I were to spend that much money on a chick, I'd at least get one of the various porn stars who do it, not some She-Hulk who's washed up.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I would totally pay her then when she shows up tell her I want to learn how to wrestle, in a serious manner not as a sexual innuendo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If I were to do that, I'd make her dress up like Stephanie in a room full of posters of Triple H.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Walls said:


> If I were to do that, I'd make her dress up like Stephanie in a room full of posters of Triple H.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

theDJK said:


> Chyna had made some improvments to her body...but still, IDK who would want to spend money on that.



Men, or women, with fetishes. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of wrestling fans were up for this.

Personally I seen her tape and she doesn't look appealing in bed and that is the only thing that could possibly get me to 'have her escort' me. She would have to cover the spread with some crazy sex and that just isn't happening.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would do it just to say i did her.I know thats weird but really thats the only reason i would.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

BigWillie54 said:


> I would do it just to say i did her.I know thats weird but really thats the only reason i would.


That's not really that weird. Hell, people do that with civilians all the time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sick thing is, there are wrestling fans that would pay this fee just to fuck a wrestling chick they grew up watching...even if it is Chyna.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN (Jan 6, 2010)

i'd still hit it, i've seen her porno she does everything. that's hott


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

SIENNA WEST69 said:


> i'd still hit it, i've seen her porno she does everything. that's hott


Hum...maybe I need to check it out then....Everything you say?


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

(If I was loaded) I would totally pay those prices for Natalya. Not Chyna haha


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

makeyourownhistory said:


> (If I was loaded) I would totally pay those prices for Natalya. Not Chyna haha


Natalya is rather fine, in my opinion, so besides not needing to be loaded, I concur.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

What website is this from? 

(research purposes)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread is funny as hell. :lmao


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd pay Anderson Silva money to fuck Maryse and Eve Torress. Also Sable too. I don't give a fuck if she's over 40 or if Brock Lesnar literally tears me limb to limb, I'd still fuck her.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd definitely hit it.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

SIENNA WEST69 said:


> i'd still hit it, i've seen her porno she does everything. that's hott


:lmao


----------

